# Razr Maxx HD Question



## Xilo (Jul 25, 2012)

Curious if we had to get the developer edition in order to install roms? Does anyone know this, hoping to pick one up next week


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

While it'll be easier with the dev edition eventually both will more than likely have a decent Dev following. Just give it time, locked down devices can take a while before options become available.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xilo (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the responce. I'm fairly new to this (my first phone was the GNEXUS so it was fairly easy to unlock/root without any problems / concerns ) I just ordered my Maxx HD from amazon for $200 . I had a quick question about rooting, I was planning on rooting to remove the bloatware and was just curious if I root and stick with stock rom will i have problems when i get an OTA update or will it be fine because i have the stock rom? (never had this problem because with my gnexus i always had a custom rom and never installed 1 OTA update) Thanks for the info!

Also could someone with the Maxx HD tell me where they went to root their phone (so many different sites and methods out there, dont want to screw anything up)


----------



## lovemyram4x4 (Nov 8, 2012)

Root won't cause any issues, just use voodoo root keeper or SU pro to temp unroot, but if you remove bloatware you'll either have to put it back to stock or fastboot back to stock to get an OTA. If you just freeze with ti backup or ron toolbox just unfreeze prior, using app manager I've had no issues leaving apps disabled & applying OTA. If you want to actually remove bloat you'd be better off using safestrap & removing it from a ROM on the safe side, there will likely be several ROMs already debloated based of the stock OTA ROM soon.

I used Matt's utility to root my Razr HD beause it also has everything to fastboot back to stock also included, it uses the same exploit as all the others.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

I already axed bloatware. How does a OTA update crash due to bloatware? Hopefully I dont have any issues due to it.

And would doing a factory reset bring back bloatware crap?


----------



## lovemyram4x4 (Nov 8, 2012)

It will likely not pass the checks & fail to install.

No a FDR will not put them back, you'll need to either manually put them back or fastboot back to stock to get the OTA to install. It should be possible to flash the fastboot files & keep your data with a modified script in RSD if you'd like to try & keep otherwise flashing it will wipe your data.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

lovemyram4x4 said:


> It will likely not pass the checks & fail to install.
> 
> No a FDR will not put them back, you'll need to either manually put them back or fastboot back to stock to get the OTA to install. It should be possible to flash the fastboot files & keep your data with a modified script in RSD if you'd like to try & keep otherwise flashing it will wipe your data.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


Do you have a link on how to do a complete fastboot? If I do decide to do this I will just wipe completely, no big deal to me.

Only have used fastboot in the past to unlock the bootloader on the nexus. Dont know much else about it directly.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

How many developers do we have now? I'm especially interested in those from my tbolt days.


----------



## clintro (Jul 14, 2011)

Not much Dev activity yet, but this thing is light years ahead of that old thunderbolt.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, it's almost no fun.


----------



## clintro (Jul 14, 2011)

Except that it works.... works great.....and battery last forever....Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## animez (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah this is a massive step up from the T-Bolt. I rooted but I'm totally stock otherwise. I would like to see more dev support, but it's also nice to not be jumping back and forth, flashing and re-flashing, and dealing with bugs. I don't really miss it yet, and the JB OTA should be just around the corner. As good as this phone is on ICS it should be amazing on Jellybean.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

animez said:


> Yeah this is a massive step up from the T-Bolt. I rooted but I'm totally stock otherwise. I would like to see more dev support, but it's also nice to not be jumping back and forth, flashing and re-flashing, and dealing with bugs. I don't really miss it yet, and the JB OTA should be just around the corner. As good as this phone is on ICS it should be amazing on Jellybean.


Yea I was Really mad when I got the Thunderbolt, the Battery life was way way bad.. and the 4G was horrible. it was great when it could stay connected.. but I think they have pretty much forgotten about the Thunderbolt, they keep saying ICS is just around the corner but they been saying that since June.

But the RAZR HD, I only have one complaint.. and thats the Locked Bootloader. I would have 2 complaints.. But if they'd just get rid of the Locked Bootloader then the rest of my minor complaints would be fixed.


----------

